# Solved: facebook will not load. google chrome.



## Beenzsouflee (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, thank you for reading  For about 5 days now I have not been able to get to facebook at all. It keeps saying:

Google Chrome could not load the webpage because www.facebook.com took too long to respond. The website may be down, or you may be experiencing issues with your Internet connection.
Here are some suggestions:
Reload this webpage later.
Check your Internet connection. Restart any router, modem, or other network devices you may be using.
Add Google Chrome as a permitted program in your firewall's or antivirus software's settings. If it is already a permitted program, try deleting it from the list of permitted programs and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect the "Use a proxy server for your LAN" checkbox.

I have tried the advice listed and also scoured many other forums and tried that advice as well. Im using windows 7 and the latest google chrome. My computer is only a few months old and I have up to date norton 360. i am NOT using a proxy. I have cleared my browsing data and cookies several times. I have turned off all my extensions one by one to no avail. several computer restarts.....Tried to use internet explorer and facebook will not load on it either. all other websites I try on google chrome work perfectly. VERY frustrating


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Browse to:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Click on *hosts*.

Choose *Notepad* from the list of programs to open the file with.

Do you see an entry for Facebook in there?


----------



## Beenzsouflee (Dec 14, 2012)

yes there is
69.171.228.74 www.facebook.com
69.171.228.74 https://www.facebook.com


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Delete those entries and you'll be able to connect to Facebook.

Once you are finished, go up to 'File' and click 'Save'.

If using Notepad to edit the file, make sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All files*. Otherwise, Notepad may add a *.txt* extension to the file which will keep it from working. If you don't have your system set to show extensions, it's easy to miss that.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Those entries have probably been put there by malware. You'll need to make sure your computer isn't infected in any way.


----------



## Beenzsouflee (Dec 14, 2012)

It wont let me save it. what should the file be named?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Right-click the HOSTS file and select Properties.

Untick the *Read-only* box.


----------



## Beenzsouflee (Dec 14, 2012)

IT WORKED! oh my goodness what a relief! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

